# Tempted



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

29 years 9 months 16 days, and I have never been tempted to Cheat physically. I've been accused of it, sure. I cheated emotionally. I've been tempted to divorce, or abandon. But up until this morning, Never this. 
Maybe it's true I'm as ugly as a bridge troll and no one else has ever made an offer. Maybe I've never believed there was a good chance, Maybe no offer before really interested me.
Maybe something in me has changed. Maybe the Faithful guy I was has left the building, leaving some lout in his place. I'm stunned and confused.
Before you ask all of the obvious questions I'll try to get the facts out of the way. I didn't talk to her, I did Look. I continued to look. I wanted to reciprocate. 
What did she do? A woman with a bent for exhibitionism wore an inappropriate swimsuit to the pool this morning. She happens to align with several of may preferred physical attributes. There was only me and her in the room. She continued to remain in the most revealing state although she had options to be more covered. I see her actions as a form of open flirting or experimentation. I'm pretty sure that I was the convenient target, not the preferred target, but maybe that's just my insecurity talking.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Mr. Nail said:


> 29 years 9 months 16 days, and I have never been tempted to Cheat physically. I've been accused of it, sure. I cheated emotionally. I've been tempted to divorce, or abandon. But up until this morning, Never this.
> Maybe it's true I'm as ugly as a bridge troll and no one else has ever made an offer. Maybe I've never believed there was a good chance, Maybe no offer before really interested me.
> Maybe something in me has changed. Maybe the Faithful guy I was has left the building, leaving some lout in his place. I'm stunned and confused.
> Before you ask all of the obvious questions I'll try to get the facts out of the way. I didn't talk to her, I did Look. I continued to look. I wanted to reciprocate.
> What did she do? A woman with a bent for exhibitionism wore an inappropriate swimsuit to the pool this morning. She happens to align with several of may preferred physical attributes. There was only me and her in the room. She continued to remain in the most revealing state although she had options to be more covered. I see her actions as a form of open flirting or experimentation. I'm pretty sure that I was the convenient target, not the preferred target, but maybe that's just my insecurity talking.


If I were in your shoes, I'd tell your wife about what happened. It will protect you and your marriage, since your wife will most likely keep close tabs on this woman in the future. Thus making any possible affair or "mistake" less tempting.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Its normal to fantasize about sex with an attractive scantily clad woman. Just keep clear in your mind that *she* is not your fantasy. She is a real person who likely comes with all the baggage you get with any real person. She is hot looking, but that doesn't mean she is especially passionate / interesting in bed or anything else. She is just someone with a hot body - which is great - but they are a dime a dozen on the internet.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

This needs to be fully investigated.
We'll need pictures. 
Preferably in different positions.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Marc878 said:


> This needs to be fully investigated.
> We'll need pictures.
> Preferably in different positions.


I'm a bit old to strap on a gopro for morning workouts. Most of it would be footage of that blue stripe on the bottom of the pool. 
And I did talk to my Wife about it. not sure she quite understands the extent to which I'm shaken.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Mr. Nail said:


> I'm a bit old to strap on a gopro for morning workouts. Most of it would be footage of that blue stripe on the bottom of the pool.
> And I did talk to my Wife about it. not sure she quite understands the extent to which I'm shaken.


Then tell her just that, tell her that the event startled you, and that you're worried.

Now, correct me if I'm wrong, but rec centers and pools don't have co-ed changing rooms do they? What room is it you're referring to in your OP?


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Marc878 said:


> This needs to be fully investigated.
> We'll need pictures.
> Preferably in different positions.


And high resolution 😎


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Well you have been here long enough to know how it usually turns out. I too sometimes feel like saying f it and do something rash. Luckily I'm to lazy to act on it.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Got it! 

You read this wrong. She was probably awestruck at the amount of drool dripping off your chin.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Mr. Nail said:


> 29 years 9 months 16 days, and I have never been tempted to Cheat physically. I've been accused of it, sure. I cheated emotionally. I've been tempted to divorce, or abandon. But up until this morning, Never this.
> Maybe it's true I'm as ugly as a bridge troll and no one else has ever made an offer. Maybe I've never believed there was a good chance, Maybe no offer before really interested me.
> Maybe something in me has changed. Maybe the Faithful guy I was has left the building, leaving some lout in his place. I'm stunned and confused.
> Before you ask all of the obvious questions I'll try to get the facts out of the way. I didn't talk to her, I did Look. I continued to look. I wanted to reciprocate.
> What did she do? A woman with a bent for exhibitionism wore an inappropriate swimsuit to the pool this morning. She happens to align with several of may preferred physical attributes. There was only me and her in the room. She continued to remain in the most revealing state although she had options to be more covered. I see her actions as a form of open flirting or experimentation. I'm pretty sure that I was the convenient target, not the preferred target, but maybe that's just my insecurity talking.


Women like that care nothing for people lives or their marriages. Make sure you stay well away from her in future.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Mr. Nail said:


> 29 years 9 months 16 days, and I have never been tempted to Cheat physically. I've been accused of it, sure. I cheated emotionally. I've been tempted to divorce, or abandon. But up until this morning, Never this.
> Maybe it's true I'm as ugly as a bridge troll and no one else has ever made an offer. Maybe I've never believed there was a good chance, Maybe no offer before really interested me.
> Maybe something in me has changed. Maybe the Faithful guy I was has left the building, leaving some lout in his place. I'm stunned and confused.
> Before you ask all of the obvious questions I'll try to get the facts out of the way. I didn't talk to her, I did Look. I continued to look. I wanted to reciprocate.
> What did she do? A woman with a bent for exhibitionism wore an inappropriate swimsuit to the pool this morning. She happens to align with several of may preferred physical attributes. There was only me and her in the room. She continued to remain in the most revealing state although she had options to be more covered. I see her actions as a form of open flirting or experimentation. I'm pretty sure that I was the convenient target, not the preferred target, but maybe that's just my insecurity talking.


I think the correct term for that is being a ****-teaser. Just because she wants you to *look *doesn't mean she wants you to touch.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I think the correct term for that is being a Nail-teaser. Just because she wants you to *look *doesn't mean she wants you to touch.


This.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I think the correct term for that is being a ****-teaser. Just because she wants you to *look *doesn't mean she wants you to touch.


Wow! Way to kill his buzz


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Sounds like trouble. The woman that is. 
It's common for people to hook up in gyms, pools, health clubs etc
Any person is a target for these insecure narcissistic personalities. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Congratulations, Mr. Nail. You're human.

I don't go around mentally having sex with every woman I run across, but I'm tempted at times as I imagine most of us are, and I'm not sure why you're beating yourself up so much. I'm likely to give myself a mental slap, telling myself to pull my head out of my butt, but I don't agonize over it the way I perceive you are.

I have very good, healthy boundaries, but I recognize that my mind can take some strange paths, and I don't beat myself up over it (not too much, anyways). I think your boundaries include a degree of mental self-discipline that I'm not sure is entirely realistic.

Do you feel particularly weak recently? If so, do you know why? THAT may be what you need to watch out for, rather than a one-time wandering imagination.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Diana7 said:


> Women like that care nothing for people lives or their marriages. Make sure you stay well away from her in future.


Yeah, it sounds like she is high drama and probably crazy. Watch the film "Fatal Attraction".


----------



## KaggyBear (Jan 16, 2017)

It would be really funny if it turned out you misinterpreted the signals.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Thor said:


> Yeah, it sounds like she is high drama and probably crazy. Watch the film "Fatal Attraction".


Slight detour here--wholly implausible move in my eyes. Glen Close is an amazing actress, but she looked like a nasty, chain-smoking hag in that movie. Meanwhile, dude is married to Anne Archer, who is positively gorgeous and playing a marvelous, devoted, all-around wonderful wife. My experience may be narrow, but I can't for the life of me see how anybody in that situation would take that course. 

Never had one minute of sympathy for the Michael Douglas character. Wouldn't have minded a bit if she had driven that giant kitchen knife right through his heart. The only "suspense" that made me care was for the safety of his wife and daughter. 

now back to our regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Slight detour here--wholly implausible move in my eyes. Glen Close is an amazing actress, but she looked like a nasty, chain-smoking hag in that movie. Meanwhile, dude is married to Anne Archer, who is positively gorgeous and playing a marvelous, devoted, all-around wonderful wife. My experience may be narrow, but I can't for the life of me see how anybody in that situation would take that course.
> 
> Never had one minute of sympathy for the Michael Douglas character. Wouldn't have minded a bit if she had driven that giant kitchen knife right through his heart. The only "suspense" that made me care was for the safety of his wife and daughter.
> 
> now back to our regularly scheduled programming...


+1

I couldn't even watch the rest of the movie after they started chatting. That chick was downright ugly.


----------



## Jessica38 (Feb 28, 2017)

Mr. Nail said:


> 29 years 9 months 16 days, and I have never been tempted to Cheat physically. I've been accused of it, sure. I cheated emotionally. I've been tempted to divorce, or abandon. But up until this morning, Never this.
> Maybe it's true I'm as ugly as a bridge troll and no one else has ever made an offer. Maybe I've never believed there was a good chance, Maybe no offer before really interested me.
> Maybe something in me has changed. Maybe the Faithful guy I was has left the building, leaving some lout in his place. I'm stunned and confused.
> Before you ask all of the obvious questions I'll try to get the facts out of the way. I didn't talk to her, I did Look. I continued to look. I wanted to reciprocate.
> What did she do? A woman with a bent for exhibitionism wore an inappropriate swimsuit to the pool this morning. She happens to align with several of may preferred physical attributes. There was only me and her in the room. She continued to remain in the most revealing state although she had options to be more covered. I see her actions as a form of open flirting or experimentation. I'm pretty sure that I was the convenient target, not the preferred target, but maybe that's just my insecurity talking.


I'm sure she does it for all the guys. It's an ego-booster for her, and not a very sophisticated one. Please don't give this woman ego-kibbles for classless behavior.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Part of avoiding temptation is not putting yourself in the position to be tempted. Stay away from this woman.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Lots of reasons. Some people just crave novelty. Some have never had someone actively try to seduce them and are so flattered by the attention that they lose their heads. Maybe Anne Archer was the beautiful devoted wife who was a dead fish in bed (I don't remember what was implied in the movie). Maybe he was just plain selfish and wanted some on the side when he had a chance. 

I doubt physical appearance is the strongest motivation for cheating. 




Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Slight detour here--wholly implausible move in my eyes. Glen Close is an amazing actress, but she looked like a nasty, chain-smoking hag in that movie. Meanwhile, dude is married to Anne Archer, who is positively gorgeous and playing a marvelous, devoted, all-around wonderful wife. My experience may be narrow, but I can't for the life of me see how anybody in that situation would take that course.
> 
> Never had one minute of sympathy for the Michael Douglas character. Wouldn't have minded a bit if she had driven that giant kitchen knife right through his heart. The only "suspense" that made me care was for the safety of his wife and daughter.
> 
> now back to our regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

uhtred said:


> Lots of reasons. Some people just crave novelty. *Some have never had someone actively try to seduce them and are so flattered by the attention that they lose their heads.* Maybe Anne Archer was the beautiful devoted wife who was a dead fish in bed (I don't remember what was implied in the movie). Maybe he was just plain selfish and wanted some on the side when he had a chance.
> 
> I doubt physical appearance is the strongest motivation for cheating.


You make a valid point here. I had problems with fidelity for most of my marriage. Whenever I sought advice from friends, I really only reached out to the ones that received around the same amount of attention from females as me. Its easy to sit there and say you would never do it if you never or rarely are approached. I felt that guys that were never approached really couldn't offer me much in terms of advice.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for all of the feedback. Interestingly, I'm really wondering if I did misinterpret her actions. 
Yes she was most likely looking for attention, but could have been just trying to get a workout. 
The pool was almost empty because I work out early in the morning, and the heater has been under-functioning lately. (which also makes me wonder why else she would have chosen such a skimpy suit)
This probably went on for 15 - 20 laps. 
I was definitely flattered. 
She has not returned to the pool yet, but I only swim M,W,F and there is a water aerobics class Friday morning. I hate to cut a workout short, but if she returns similarly attired, I think the best course is to leave the area. I'll have to put enough gear in my locker to row.


----------

